# Out of service area



## Tim1212 (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi, if I do a long trip outside service area, can I deduct the miles it takes me to get back in the Service area? Thanks


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Tim1212 said:


> Hi, if I do a long trip outside service area, can I deduct the miles it takes me to get back in the Service area? Thanks


If you are ubering all miles are deductible.

WITH a customer
TO a customer
TO a location you think will have business
TO home (there's more than one reason why this could be covered.

In all honesty, you can just write down your mileage when you go online, write it down when you go offline, and it's all deductible.

For years this is how taxis do it and it falls within the tax code.

The ONLY universal difference between uber and a taxi is the color of the car and "TAXI" written on the side!


----------



## Tim1212 (Aug 28, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> If you are ubering all miles are deductible.
> 
> WITH a customer
> TO a customer
> ...


That helps 100% Thanks!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Tim1212 said:


> Hi, if I do a long trip outside service area, can I deduct the miles it takes me to get back in the Service area? Thanks


Yes, those miles would be considered *"business miles"* therefore deductible.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> If you are ubering all miles are deductible.
> 
> WITH a customer
> TO a customer
> ...


My accountant went a step further and said since I have no "main place of business," I can also include any miles driven from home to a location (while not online) from where I intend to go online from.


----------

